# Rüstungsschmied Questreihe



## GrogT (23. Juni 2010)

Also nachdem ich jetzt einige Guides und die Threads hier stundenlang erfolglos durchstöbert habe: 

Wo fängt bei Horde die Rüstungsschmiedequest an?

Ziel sind ja: verschnörkelter Mithrilhelm, verschnörkelte Mithrilbrustplatte, verschnörklete Mithrilstiefel.

So, die rezepte soll es angeblich bei dem Nachtelfen in Gadgetzan geben... nur spricht der nicht mit mir. Soll eine Questreihe geben, die bei Ochs in OG anfängt dann über Galvan dem alten schlussendlich zum Mithrilorden führen soll...

Tja, hab alle aufgesucht und nix...


----------



## Tassilo (16. August 2010)

In OG bei der Schmiede draußen steht ein Lehrer (der direkt am Weg,, vor den Spezialisierten Lehrern). Der gibt dir nen paar Quests. Musst 4x Bronzene Streitaxt und 4 x Bronzener Kriegshammer erstellen) Haste die erledigt, wirste durch die Welt geschickt. Nach BB und Tanaris. Da kriegste dann wieder Quests die dir dann die entsprechenden Rezepte bringen. 

Farm schonmal einige Hundert Mithril und Eisen, wirst es brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,

Tas


----------

